# Really funny picture



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Check out this photo from the Ryder Cup









Note the guy with the cigar on the far right.

Now check out


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Other than some dude with Photoshop and _w-a-a-a-y_ too much time on his hands, what's the point?


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Nick said:


> Other than some dude with Photoshop and _w-a-a-a-y_ too much time on his hands, what's the point?


Could not have put it more succinctly if I tried


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Would have been funnier if just the arab and tiger were swapped IMHO.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

!rolling

The second version is more believable. :lol:


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

Nick said:


> Other than some dude with Photoshop and _w-a-a-a-y_ too much time on his hands, what's the point?


It's Monday.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I've noticed that the guy on the far left is a reverse image and I'm guessing that the white object in the center of the photo is a golf ball that will soon smash the camera.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jerry downing said:


> I've noticed that the guy on the far left is a reverse image and I'm guessing that *the white object in the center of the photo is a golf ball that will soon smash the camera*.


Yeah....its a still from video shot at the Ryder Cup where it hit the photographer right in the camera...


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

This photo was just talked about on PTI.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> Other than some dude with Photoshop and _w-a-a-a-y_ too much time on his hands, what's the point?


I agree, but if the dude had some more time he could have put the cigar face on quite a few more heads...


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

> A cigar-chomping, turban-wearing golf fan who's been digitally added to hundreds of photos is the latest Internet sensation. And finally, we've gotten a glimpse under the fake mustache.
> 
> When a photographer for London paper the Daily Mail visited the Ryder Cup October 3, he expected to be snapping pictures of Tiger Woods. First a photograph Mark Pain took upstaged the famous golfer -- and then a strange-looking fan swept them both aside.





> The Mail tracked down Cigar Guy to a single-family house in South London, where he is living with his parents, a retired mechanic and a housewife. Cigar Guy turns out to be golf fan Rupesh Shingadia, a 30-year-old investment analyst in London -- and a very reluctant star.


Full Article:http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/10/11/web-sensation-cigar-guy-unmasked/?test=faces


----------

